Ask HN: What distinguishes Hacker News culture? - Austin_Conlon
======
spectramax
No jokes, shenanigans, memes, etc. except for extremely witty and situational
humor. It’s refreshing.

------
smt88
The mods seem to spend an enormous amount of time curating the posts and
comments. This is an opinionated mod team, and that's what makes it work.

------
gus_massa
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

> _The most important principle on HN, though, is to make thoughtful comments.
> Thoughtful in both senses: civil and substantial._

